# Thinking About Getting a Canon 6D



## terry_g (Jun 10, 2017)

I haven't posted here in a while. I would like to hear what Canon 6D owners think of the camera. I am considering getting a full frame camera. Canon's 6D fits in my budget.
Photography is a hobby for me. Right now I have a 40D and a 50D. I sold off all the lenses that I seldom used. I have a 24-105 f4L-IS lens  and a 70-200 f4L-IS lens and a 10-22 EFS lens.
I am very happy with the results I get with the cameras that I have. 
I would keep the 50D maybe sell off the 40D.

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 11, 2017)

There a fairly strong rumor that the 6D is about to get a replacement (6D Mark II) sometime this year and likely in the next few months. 

There's a less credible rumor that it will specifically happen in July.  If you watch the rumor sites you can get more info.  If it is going to happen in July then the amount of info leakage will probably start to increase in the next couple of weeks.

You can check canonrumors.com
Also check Canon EOS 6D mk2 camera information and news

(Northlight Images is actually pinning the date of July 9 on it).


----------



## Shuiyin (Jun 12, 2017)

I've also heard this from a number of retailers as well before I decided to go with the 5d Mark III. Might be worth it to wait if your planning on getting 6D.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 12, 2017)

Agree with the others. I personally believe that I would pick up a new 5D MK III for my needs and wants. (Basically because I can't get a 1Dx or a 1Dx MK II)


----------



## goodguy (Jun 13, 2017)

Doing weddings with 2 guys who used the 6D as their main camera, good sensor, very good low light performance.
Main weakness of camera is its AF which is very basic.
If you can get one for good price then its a good entry to FF world.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd go for a refurbished or used 5D4 or 5D3
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## terry_g (Jun 14, 2017)

I am located in Canada a 6D sells for $1700 Canadian a 5D $3000 Canadian.
I would love to get the 5D but it's out of my price range.

Terry


----------



## fred76 (Aug 3, 2017)

The 6D is a great camera. I own one and I am fully satisfied. I was about to buy a Sony A7S II when the star eater issue came into my eyes... a pitty for that low light excellent performer, and finally turned to the 6D. I have no regret !

However the 6D mk II has just been revealed and is now on sale. It may be better to buy a 6D2 but the price will be higher. On the other hand, the 6D2 will make the 6D1 cheaper !

If this is your first FF camera, the 6D is a good choice. Note that only EF lenses can be used with Canon's FF cameras, not your EF-S lenses.

Fred


----------



## mwilson263 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've had my 6D for about a year & a half (upgraded from an old T3), & love it.  At this point it's all the camera I'll probably ever need, it works great in low light situations, but I agree with others regarding the basic AF.

I thought at some point down the road I might upgrade to a 6DII, but I've heard pretty negative reviews about it - that nothing significant was upgraded; so if I upgrade in the future it would probably be to a 5D.


----------



## fred76 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have no problem with AF. I use two lenses that are fast : 24-70 f/2.8L mk II and 70-200 f/4.0L. No problem.

But I don't shoot fast moving objects (like Formula One, rocket launches, aircrafts...).

Beware of the Canon bashing that was issued BEFORE the 6D mk II was sold. They say the 6D2 is bad because it has no 4K video (but who cares ?), it is not as efficient as the 5D mk IV (but for what cost ?)... These guys will always say canon is bad.


----------



## mwilson263 (Aug 17, 2017)

fred76 said:


> I have no problem with AF. I use two lenses that are fast : 24-70 f/2.8L mk II and 70-200 f/4.0L. No problem.
> 
> But I don't shoot fast moving objects (like Formula One, rocket launches, aircrafts...).
> 
> Beware of the Canon bashing that was issued BEFORE the 6D mk II was sold. They say the 6D2 is bad because it has no 4K video (but who cares ?), it is not as efficient as the 5D mk IV (but for what cost ?)... These guys will always say canon is bad.



Yeah, I don't have any huge focus issues that really keeps me from shooting what I want - the only time it lags behind is when I'm trying to chase my grandkids around.


----------

